# Ohio river bass



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Went out tonight for a few hours with young whiskers and we caught 32 bass... 25 percent spotted, the rest largemouth..... and I did land 2 smallies. Young whiskers did manage a hybrid... he also had a 4 lb largemouth follow him to the boat.


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

what pool were you in


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

we fish the markland pool


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

went for four hours this mourning caught flippin in the creecks


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

fished the licking today for a few hours caught about 15 bass but all were under 12in. caught them on rocky banks on a jig a craw bait. threw a shad pattern crank for a little while with no luck.


----------

